# How many of you had fainting spells? Also, virus



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I am posting this question after reading wanderingstar's recent posting on the article by Dr. Nancy Kilmas.I recall having a few fainting episodes (blacking-out) while kneeling in church. This happened in my puberty years, I suspect. I also have had this feeling ever since I became pregnant with my first child whenever I would arise quickly, most always from a squatting position, and sometimes from a sitting position. This most probably then would have something to do with the hormonal system. The article states: " The hypothalmus is the master gland; it tells the pituitary when a particular hormone is needed. The problem in CFIDS is that activity of the hypothalamus is blunted and hormone-producing signals are not produced properly." Neurally-Mediated Hypotension is discussed shortly after and goes into the blood volume problem. "If blood volume or plasma is low, then the blood goes to the feet and there is greater difficulty getting blood to the heart and the head." This might explain why we fatigue and our brain fogs-over more quickly than normal people as well.Also, the article talks about a virus contracted perhaps even in childhood. Most of us probably had Strep. I did, and also had Scarlitina. It talks about viruses similar to Mono. As I said in that posting mentioned, I also seemed to have contracted a virus shortly before my diagnosis with Fibro too. I know we have discussed this in the past, but thought I'd bring it up again on this new forum with perhaps more people here to have input.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

wow,thats really somthin,i passed out once,age 13 but not sience then.come purty close though,alot.didnt mean any offence on my last reply to you,just jokein around. denny


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

oh,it was lori ann,sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Hi MoldieI seem to remember fainting when I was 15 or 16, but since then its been mostly getting very dizzy with my vision going black around the edges, I've had to sit down quickly, and sometimes people have grabbed me to keep me from hitting the floor but I wouldn't call that fainting exactly. I'm absolutely convinced there is a viral connection to FM, CFS,and GWS. In fact I would venture to say it is all the same virus, just that it attacks individuals differently. Since we are all different (DNA)if this virus attacked on a cellular level it would make perfect sense that it would effect each of us differently.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Oh, and squrts, no offense taken.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Moldie, never had fainting spells. Was anemic after having one of my kids but that was the only time I was lightheaded if I got up too quick. Always had sore throats as a kid and have had strep several times. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Hi Moldie,I have not had many fainting spells in my life but, as a child, had lots of sore throats, (sometimes strep, but not always) hoarsness, wry neck where all the next day I could not turn my neck/head without awful pain. Had the usual childhood diseases: red measles, chickenpox, whooping cough, and when I was 12 of 13, scarlet fever. Immunization was something of the future in the late 30's-early 40's. "What's a DPT shot?" The scarlet fever apparently didn't leave me with a problem as I was given a clean bill of health as far a rheumatic heart, which sometimes follows scarlet fever if the eyes are not protected from bright light or the patient gets insufficient bed rest.Oh, also caught rubella (German measles) when I was 18 right after my first child was born. I believe people can get that more than once, however, I've never had it again.calida


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I've fainted on and off since I was about 8. The doctor said it was because I was too tall. Now didn't that make me feel great about myself! He never explained it's because the blood doesn't reach the brain quick enough. I had not actually fainted for a number of years until december. I was only getting the blotchy vision and so on when I got up, which of course is down to the same thing. It's important to get up slowly, and to contract your legs and stomach muscles before hand to get the blood upstairs. I also faint when I stand up for a five minutes or more, and when I get hot. It seems to be very common. Is anyone receiving treatment here for neurally mediated postural hypotension? The specialist wants to treat me with salt tablets, but he can't do this until I undergo the tilt table test, and am not able to do this. Wondering if the treatment actually would help or not?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

WanderingStar, You really can't stand for more than five minutes without fainting now? How awful for you. That is a good tip about contracting your legs and abdominal muscles before you stand. I shall have to try that. I myself am petite, so that doctor must have been 'stretching' it a bit when he gave that explanation.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, 'stretching' it is a good description!







I can be upright if I'm walking about - can do about 25 metres now. It's standing still which is a killer, both in terms of BP and muscle pain. I think the walking helps because it keeps the circulation going. I prefer to be sat down these days!!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Hey moldie,Such a big board it is hard to find you anymore so I looked in this forum and sure enuf here you is;







I miss you on the other chat room. Must tell you that I am going to be a granny in Jan. Daughter lost her first baby but they tried again and this time twins. One of each to keep us all happy. Jake adn Abby......We get to see ultra sound pictures every 4 weeks.














As for passing out, I have had many dizzy spells but never blacked out. PS Silver say HI.......







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

YO JOYCE! Good to hear from you, and a big congrats. on the twins news. That is so cool!I miss the chats with you and silver too. This board's chats seem to be a little trickier to get into. It has to do, of course, with my reluctance to give out my e-mail address again. I'm afraid of all the garbage Yahoo might send my way. Have you tried to get in this one? I imagine there are alot more chatters here.Well got to go see how those GB Packers are doing. Farve's tendonitis seems to be a big problem for this year. Badgers did okay yesterday, despite all the benching. Hope it lasts! The next couple of weeks might be tricky! I can't believe I'm talking sports! Seems I've spent my whole life living with guys; four brothers and two sons, so what can you expect? If you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Hi All, I had my last fainting spell in l989. I was in school then, I got up from the bed and fainted, hit my head on the dresser corner on my way down and cut my cheek open. My ex refused to take me to the ER, so I drove myself! The people at school thought I was lying and that my husband had hit me! Anyway, I continue to get the "blackouts". If I move to fast or go from bending or kneeling to standing it will happen. On my worse days it can happen if I move my head to fast! In 1992, when the CFS diagnosis was finally confirmed, I also tested positive for the Epstien Barr virus.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

There's got to be a connection here. I have had episodes of "blacking out" (not really fainting, but everything going black in front of me---I can hear what's going on, but cannot see) ever since I was a young child. I remember babysitting for a neighbor one night. I was around 12 or 13 at the time. I fell asleep on their sofa and they woke me when they returned. She was walking me home (only 1 short block) and I "blacked out" and could not see where I was stepping. I sat down on the grass and she ran home and got my Aunt. And my Aunt got upset with me and accused me of drinking!!!---something I never even attempted until I was in my twenties!!! I still have those episodes (not the drinking--mind you---the blacking out!!) I was told it was because of low blood pressure, but now I wonder?! And I hardly ever touch liquor of any kind, even to this day. One wine cooler is enough to make me think I drank ten!!!! I hate the feeling. I read on one of the other posts about drugs intensifying the effects of alcohol. They really do. I've known that for years and I'm extremely careful. Most FMS'rs will probably agree that we are ultra-sensitive to everything.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks to all who responded so far. Seems to be a number of us who experienced one or another in our adolescent years.I hear you about the sensitivity to alcohol (among other things) Feisty. (And watch those spells, will ya














!) Half a glass is about all I can handle! I begin to feel it in my legs first. How about you?[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi All, Fainting and dizzy spells seem to have been a part of my life for a long time. I passed out when I was in 4th grade and I passed out on one of my patients when I was in nursing school--how fun!! I was only 21 when that happened.I am chronically dizzy thanks to a bad virus that caused me to have an inner ear lesion when I was 22. Since then I have been to physical therapy on meds etc. with no help. So I only drive a one mile radius to my home in case I have to walk home.well I thought I would share this with you.bye,Sea


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gosh! I don't know how many times it will take me to REMEMBER !!!! I just reread your original post, Moldie. You asked if anyone experienced fainting or virus. And I mentioned the "black outs", but not the virus thing. So.......here it is. I was a sickly girl from little on. Caught just about everything that came down the pike!! Had lots of Strep, a bad case of Pneumonia when I was 11, and every childhood disease out there, I think---Measles , Mumps, Chickenpox, etc.. I had it all. Lots of earaches and sore throats and bronchitis and laryngitis, etc. Never ending. Perhaps all those "bugs" planted their little feet and decided to take it easy until later and then----WHAMMO----Fibro hits and noone knows how!!! Quite a theory, but there has to be some reason for this god-awful thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi all....just wanted to say add me to the list..when I was 4 or 5 I had the Hong Kong Flu (does anyone remember that?) and always had strep, inner ear infections (my ear drums bursted), croup, pneumonia, mono , always seemed to feel weak ,lots of aching in my knees (supposedly growing pains)..I too, if I stood up quickly would get this sort of fainting feeling and everything would swirl in blackness but I didnt pas out until I was pregnant..the Dr. said the blood doesnt get to the brain quick enough...after a 2 week stay in the hospital while they treated me for phloebitis I was diagnosed with CFS...was tested for EpsteinBarr, Lime disease, and a few others and was told to just rest alot and drink Ensure...then all these years later, I began the panic attacks where I feel like I'm passing out, and the slight dissiness, which sends me towards anxiety attacks>>?? also suffered chronic migraine and muscular contraction headaches (taking Depakote to prevent migraine)...theres gotta be a connection to a childhood illness, virus or soemthing..oh, I too had all the childhood, chickenpox, etc ..etc..and also menieres syndrome (vertigo) from inner ear and that alone makes ya dizzy.....


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I haven't been diagnosed with FM (don't even know if I have it - I posted my symptoms and asked you all for your opinions on whether or not you think I might have fibro) - but I used to have incredible dizzy/almost faining spells until I was on some meds that caused my blood pressure to skyrocket. I never fainted, but always felt that I would. Everything would get black - like the lights dimmed, I'd get really dizzy, weak, light-headed, and break out in a sweat. I'd have to sit down or lie down til it went away. Then I'd be freezing all of a sudden from the sweat I broke out in earlier. Weird. But, thanks to Effexor, my blood pressure is sky-high, and I haven't had one of those "spells" in a long time. I continue to be dizzy, though. If I turn around fast, or sometimes when I'm just sitting, I still get dizzy. What's up with that?------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi you all,Is it possible you all have Reactive Hypogylcemia? For those of you who don't know what that is, it's a blood sugar problem that does not show up on your blood tests, you go from very sugar highs to very sugar lows, this is very common in FM people. The fainting spells many times can lead to anxiety and panic attacks, I think it's just a fear of passing out in public and that's pretty embarrassing. Since you're on this web site, I'm assuming you all have IBS also. My daughter is starting to do very well on a new diet, in her case she is allergic to white flour/starches. She never thought she was but the diet proved it to her. My daughter also has had the fainting in her past, the IBS, gas, belching, panic attacks and now the FM muscle problems. However, she is now in her 5th week and I'm very excited about the progress she's making. Her IBS no longer bothers her, no more fainting or panic attacks. Her muscle problems are slowly getting better too so it may be we are on to something. We got the informational booklet from http://fibrocure.com,[/URL] check it out and see if your symptoms are similar and maybe it could work for you too. Good luck to you all,Casey


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have had quite a few fainting spells during my life, ever since I was five. Knock on wood, but I haven't had such an attack now for severals years (not sure why). However, still, I don't like standing up for long amounts of time (or even very short amounts of time). Three years ago, I also had a vertigo-like condition for quite some time. Also, I've had some migraines (the sort where half your vision disappears) and a few blackouts.A doctor specializing in heart-related problems recently diagnosed me as clearly having an "autonomic nervous system" problem -- though not major. He kept asking me if I've had fainting spells, migraines, etc.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Moldie [I recall having a few fainting episodes (blacking-out) while kneeling in church. This happened in my puberty years]Confirming the same thing in my case.Am Male.Suffer from hypertention.(High Blood Pressure). Read on ABOUT.COM that CFS people had about 1/2 the blood volume of normal people. If I remember correctly, a doctor was saying something like, it's amazing these people(cfs) even move around at all, if they were in an auto accident we would consider them to be in a state of shock from blood loss.The black spots or matter that sometime float in the field of vision have been described to me as an "ocular migraine".Viral infection, I dunno....what about possible genetic susceptability to a vaccine?Feeling faint, lick a small amount of salt.And salt your french fries librally, but watch your blood pressure.HTH - Nick


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Wow, another church fainter! We would have made quite the pair Nick, had we sat next to each other in church. (That is, if we even would have been going through puberty at the same time)!







That is an interesting comment about the blood volume. How do you mean "genetic susceptibility to a vaccine? If you mean that it might have something to do with a possible vaccine that we all had/reacted to, I would say mine would have been the flu vaccine, as I came down with the aches and pains flu five times the year I received that, and was diagnosed with fibro shortly after. Another thing that was weird that happened is a mysterious tendonitis of the achilles heel that would show up upon awakening a couple times a year for a few years. (This was prior to the flu vaccine). I don't know what preceded this, but I do know I had feelings of fatigue before that even, but never was tested for anything. Got any matches there anyone?


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

"genetic susceptibility to a vaccine"I don't think enough is (yet) known about our genetic make-up to say that vaccines are harmless to all people. Quite possibly testing is done on people with a normal genetic makeup and declared safe, whereas people with a slightly different genetic composition will suffer from adverse reactions.(imho of course)Re: blood volume and cfs, interesting work has also been done in measuring blood pressure of a (cfs)patient on a "tilt-table". People with cfs will faint when moved to certain positions on the table.I am currently researching possible liver malfuction as the root cause of my condition.A bad liver seems to cause a lot of the symptoms I can identify with (brain fog...loose bowel movements...etc..etc...)A shot in the dark, but who knows...Nick


----------

